# Cobra Kai



## Martial D (Aug 17, 2018)

So I just got done watching season one, and it was quite good. The constant hat tipping towards the original movies really tickled my nostalgia bone.

But it also got me wondering.

The show did a really good job at making karate lessons seem cool. Hell I almost went out to sign up for some "old fashioned karate" after watching it. So my question is for you karate students and instructors. Have you noticed an up turn in attendance lately?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 17, 2018)

It was a good show but it didn't show martial arts in a good light in my opinion. The main characters turned from innocent good kids into bullying thugs. The main instructor was an alcoholic who was verbally abbusive to his students and was drunk while teaching. 

It doesn't bother me as I know it's just a show but you can see why it'd put some people off


----------



## jobo (Aug 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It was a good show but it didn't show martial arts in a good light in my opinion. The main characters turned from innocent good kids into bullying thugs. The main instructor was an alcoholic who was verbally abbusive to his students and was drunk while teaching.
> 
> It doesn't bother me as I know it's just a show but you can see why it'd put some people off


So pretty accurate then,


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2018)

The complaint I’ve heard most often is people are saying they can’t watch it with their kids.  When the original was released in ‘84, I was 8 years old.  I wouldn’t want my 7 year old daughter watching the new one.  I’d say 13 or so, possibly older, would be an appropriate age.  

Doesn’t bother me much, as I’m not one of those parents who use “what about the kids!!!” for everything.


----------



## Mitlov (Aug 21, 2018)

I loved it.  Had a blast watching it.

To answer the question in the original post, I have not seen any change in the number of new students at my school.


----------



## colinwee (Sep 7, 2018)

I think they did a good job with the series. Certainly it was entertaining. And nice to see them seek redemption through their training. 

However, I would have loved to see a better treatment or discussion of nijukun tenets or combative tactics. Just because Daniel or Johnny stopped practicing doesn't mean that they wouldn't be reflecting on their early lessons. 

The descent of Miguel however ... just a little unbelievable.

The few children who train at my school? Haven't seen it.


----------



## Mitlov (Sep 8, 2018)

colinwee said:


> I think they did a good job with the series. Certainly it was entertaining. And nice to see them seek redemption through their training.
> 
> However, I would have loved to see a better treatment or discussion of nijukun tenets or combative tactics. Just because Daniel or Johnny stopped practicing doesn't mean that they wouldn't be reflecting on their early lessons.
> 
> ...



But the Niju Kun is a Shotokan thing; Gichin Funakoshi came up with it.  Neither of the karate styles represented is Shotokan.  Miyagi's karate is generally understood to be based on Goju-Ryu, and Cobra Kai is generally understood to be based on Tang Soo Do.  

And there is quite a lot of emphasis on "school creed and what does it really mean," by going through how the Cobra Kai school's creed (STRIKE FIRST; STRIKE HARD; NO MERCY), portrayed as a villain's creed in the original trilogy, can have a more-positive meaning as well.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 8, 2018)

colinwee said:


> I think they did a good job with the series. Certainly it was entertaining. And nice to see them seek redemption through their training.
> 
> However, I would have loved to see a better treatment or discussion of nijukun tenets or combative tactics. Just because Daniel or Johnny stopped practicing doesn't mean that they wouldn't be reflecting on their early lessons.
> 
> ...


Wasn't unbelievable at all. Kid gets trained by a nasty person telling them it's good to start fights and to bully people. What else is going to happen


----------



## Mitlov (Sep 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Wasn't unbelievable at all. Kid gets trained by a nasty person telling them it's good to start fights and to bully people. What else is going to happen



That's your impression of Johnny Lawrence after watching Cobra Kai?  I think I watched a different show...


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 8, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> That's your impression of Johnny Lawrence after watching Cobra Kai?  I think I watched a different show...


Yes it is. The guy bullied his students. Made fun of their disabilities, belittled them and embarrassed them, threatened them, insulted them because they weren't as physically strong and never showed any remorse for his past actions and tried to blame all his issues on someone else instead of admitting his mistakes....sounds Like a bully to me


----------



## colinwee (Sep 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Wasn't unbelievable at all. Kid gets trained by a nasty person telling them it's good to start fights and to bully people. What else is going to happen


Maybe a little more internal conflict? He opened as a character that was relatable. 

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinwee (Sep 8, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> But the Niju Kun is a Shotokan thing; Gichin Funakoshi came up with it.  Neither of the karate styles represented is Shotokan.  Miyagi's karate is generally understood to be based on Goju-Ryu, and Cobra Kai is generally understood to be based on Tang Soo Do.
> 
> And there is quite a lot of emphasis on "school creed and what does it really mean," by going through how the Cobra Kai school's creed (STRIKE FIRST; STRIKE HARD; NO MERCY), portrayed as a villain's creed in the original trilogy, can have a more-positive meaning as well.


I believe that often each dojo would have their own dojo kun. I believe Itosu had his own kun. But I guess 'sente nashi' has no place in a dojo which emblazons 'Strike First' on the wall. But there could have been opportunity for either Daniel or Lawrence to discuss their position on karate philosophy. The writers didn't dig deep enough. 

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## colinwee (Sep 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yes it is. The guy bullied his students. Made fun of their disabilities, belittled them and embarrassed them, threatened them, insulted them because they weren't as physically strong and never showed any remorse for his past actions and tried to blame all his issues on someone else instead of admitting his mistakes....sounds Like a bully to me


To me, Johnny was seeking redemption by offering the strength of his karate to his students. He was at times misguided and inappropriate, but I felt he was doing the best job he could do. In fact, I can identify with a lot of his intentions. I may not insult my students, but when we go through pressure testing or desensitisation, the end result is a practitioner that is more effective in a stressful situation than one who is untrained. 

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifetime student (Sep 25, 2018)

I liked it. It was fun and had some good dialogue and the fight scenes were pretty good for a bunch of kids with no training. 

But as a dojo owner myself I hated the way he treated his students. Yeah people will say about toughening but it could also lead to these kids feeling even worse because an adults bullying them as well. Also wasn't a fan of the cobra Kai winning the tournament in the way he did. It's a bad message showing that cheating and fighting dirty are a good thing because you'll win. 

Don't get me wrong I know in the streets yeah fight as dirty as you can but on the mat you act with honour and respect.

Yes I know I sound to serious but in honestly not that's just a few opinions to the overall story but hey roll on series 2....I'm just hoping John kreese gets a good fight scene....his fights in the old movies were awful


----------



## mixedup (Nov 1, 2018)

Just a couple of thoughts on this whole thing.
Loved the series, thought it had reasonable morals, johnny started to pull his life together (resilience), Daniel showed some compassion helping Robbie at the tournament, Sam (and moon, in a way) showed that kinship is more important than popularity.
And Miguel stood up to the school bullies.

Later on, Johnny is trying to make good, admonishing both Miguel and Hawk for playing dirty.

On a general note, if your coach isn't pushing you, you're not going to be your best. Which is why in the real world, very few successful athletes are coached by friends or family.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> The main instructor was an alcoholic who was verbally abbusive to his students and was drunk while teaching.


The main instructor was a bully in the first movie and was Daniel's main nemesis. Its not unlikely for him to turn out to become an alcoholic and to be abusive to his students the way his sensei was.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The complaint I’ve heard most often is people are saying they can’t watch it with their kids.  When the original was released in ‘84, I was 8 years old.  I wouldn’t want my 7 year old daughter watching the new one.  I’d say 13 or so, possibly older, would be an appropriate age.
> 
> Doesn’t bother me much, as I’m not one of those parents who use “what about the kids!!!” for everything.


I believe if the series was shown as a movie, it would be PG 13.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> That's your impression of Johnny Lawrence after watching Cobra Kai?


Yes. And he teaches his students that the way to deal with bullies is by being an even bigger bully yourself.


----------



## Martial D (Nov 2, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes. And he teaches his students that the way to deal with bullies is by being an even bigger bully yourself.


I think the word 'bully' is tossed around far too much these days to be honest. I don't know that all the coddling of young people that has become popular recently is a move in a good direction.

We are creating a whole generation of pansies.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 2, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I think the word 'bully' is tossed around far too much these days to be honest. I don't know that all the coddling of young people that has become popular recently is a move in a good direction.
> 
> We are creating a whole generation of pansies.


The kid punched his girlfriend yes by accident but because he was starting a fight for no reason you call that a good thing?


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 2, 2018)

mixedup said:


> Just a couple of thoughts on this whole thing.
> Loved the series, thought it had reasonable morals, johnny started to pull his life together (resilience), Daniel showed some compassion helping Robbie at the tournament, Sam (and moon, in a way) showed that kinship is more important than popularity.
> And Miguel stood up to the school bullies.
> 
> ...


He can't tell off his students for fighting dirty when he's the one that taught them to fight like that and do whatever they can to win. If he had taught them properly they wouldn't have acted that way. Neither of those kids would've done anything like that before starting training


----------



## Mitlov (Nov 2, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> He can't tell off his students for fighting dirty when he's the one that taught them to fight like that and do whatever they can to win. If he had taught them properly they wouldn't have acted that way. Neither of those kids would've done anything like that before starting training



And before he did that, Miguel had been badly beaten in a real-world confrontation in the locker room.  An attitude that can cross the line to poor sportsmanship in the tournament context is also what Miguel needed to successfully defend himself outside of the tournament context (i.e., in the cafeteria fight).  That's part of the moral nuance that's picked up here that was missing from the original morally-black-and-white Karate Kid.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I think the word 'bully' is tossed around far too much these days to be honest. I don't know that all the coddling of young people that has become popular recently is a move in a good direction.
> 
> We are creating a whole generation of pansies.


Quite simply, a bully is somebody who instigates. Somebody who goes looking for trouble. Somebody who picks fights. That's what a bully is.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 2, 2018)

Mitlov said:


> And before he did that, Miguel had been badly beaten in a real-world confrontation in the locker room.  An attitude that can cross the line to poor sportsmanship in the tournament context is also what Miguel needed to successfully defend himself outside of the tournament context (i.e., in the cafeteria fight).  That's part of the moral nuance that's picked up here that was missing from the original morally-black-and-white Karate Kid.


And why did he get beaten up? Because he started that fight...he could've walked away like his friends did but he stayed there because he wanted to fight because he wasn't taught about deescalation and walking away from fights


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 7, 2018)

I stumbled across these videos on Youtube so thought I would post it here.  What kind of karate is in Cobra Kai:  











Do you agree or not agree.  That is the question.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 7, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> I stumbled across these videos on Youtube so thought I would post it here.  What kind of karate is in Cobra Kai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Hollywood fu....all the moves used are generic moves that are used in pretty much every stand up style of martial arts


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 7, 2018)

I agree with the guy in the video for the reasons he states.

I really wish they didn’t butcher Seiunchin kata as much as they did. And they butchered it even more in Cobra Kai. Before I saw Cobra Kai, I was really hoping they didn’t do Seiunchin. Then when I saw what they added to it - the spinning kicks while they were on the dock - I was even more pissed. 

Yeah, I know... I shouldn’t care. I’ve tried not to care, but no matter what I do, it still bothers me. Makes no sense, but I can’t control it.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I agree with the guy in the video for the reasons he states.
> 
> I really wish they didn’t butcher Seiunchin kata as much as they did. And they butchered it even more in Cobra Kai. Before I saw Cobra Kai, I was really hoping they didn’t do Seiunchin. Then when I saw what they added to it - the spinning kicks while they were on the dock - I was even more pissed.
> 
> Yeah, I know... I shouldn’t care. I’ve tried not to care, but no matter what I do, it still bothers me. Makes no sense, but I can’t control it.


LOL, funny how I feel the exact same way about how Seiunchin (Seienchin) kata is performed in the movies.  There is a lot wrong with it on many levels.  You are not alone and the struggle is real  .


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I agree with the guy in the video for the reasons he states.
> 
> I really wish they didn’t butcher Seiunchin kata as much as they did. And they butchered it even more in Cobra Kai. Before I saw Cobra Kai, I was really hoping they didn’t do Seiunchin. Then when I saw what they added to it - the spinning kicks while they were on the dock - I was even more pissed.
> 
> Yeah, I know... I shouldn’t care. I’ve tried not to care, but no matter what I do, it still bothers me. Makes no sense, but I can’t control it.





Yokazuna514 said:


> LOL, funny how I feel the exact same way about how Seiunchin (Seienchin) kata is performed in the movies.  There is a lot wrong with it on many levels.  You are not alone and the struggle is real  .


Hahahaha! Ah yeah I sorta know what you mean about Seiunchin.

Just went back and rewatched the clips when he did the kata... up on the mountain with Miyagi, and in the last fight scene... and sorry I just absolutely love it haha. Even technically if it's been altered a bit, I just love the meaning behind it. That training up on the top of the mountain, and then the last fight scene that is just gold...

Love when Daniel is on the ground, admitting he's afraid to Miyagi, then Mike Barnes absolutely in his face screaming at him, as though it was the voice of fear within Daniel screaming at him, but the calm and poise that Daniel had on his face as he looked at it and was able to face it, the kata was just representing his focus to be with his experience in the moment, and it completely threw 'fear'. Just loved everything it represented, and teared up watching that last fight scene haha.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 7, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hahahaha! Ah yeah I sorta know what you mean about Seiunchin.
> 
> Just went back and rewatched the clips when he did the kata... up on the mountain with Miyagi, and in the last fight scene... and sorry I just absolutely love it haha. Even technically if it's been altered a bit, I just love the meaning behind it. That training up on the top of the mountain, and then the last fight scene that is just gold...
> 
> Love when Daniel is on the ground, admitting he's afraid to Miyagi, then Mike Barnes absolutely in his face screaming at him, as though it was the voice of fear within Daniel screaming at him, but the calm and poise that Daniel had on his face as he looked at it and was able to face it, the kata was just representing his focus to be with his experience in the moment, and it completely threw 'fear'. Just loved everything it represented, and teared up watching that last fight scene haha.


I know I “liked” your post, and I genuinely do.

But the way you feel about it, I feel the EXACT OPPOSITE of that  I hate everything they turned it into, in addition to how they performed it. In Karate Kid 3 and in Cobra Kai. I HATE how Robbie was moving his arm and focusing during the finals. I HATE how Daniel walked around the ring doing the kata. I HATE IT! I like the focus and calming down they brought in, but do it another way.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Nov 7, 2018)

I get both your perspectives.  I enjoy the sentiment but for me they killed the kata.  Ok Daniel doing it like that.......sure.  He hasn’t taken hours upon hours to learn it but Miyagi has years to practice it.  It should have been awesome technically, imho.  

Good idea but crappy execution but just a pet peeve.  Other than that it got me interested in Karate .


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 7, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I know I “liked” your post, and I genuinely do.
> 
> But the way you feel about it, I feel the EXACT OPPOSITE of that  I hate everything they turned it into, in addition to how they performed it. In Karate Kid 3 and in Cobra Kai. I HATE how Robbie was moving his arm and focusing during the finals. I HATE how Daniel walked around the ring doing the kata. I HATE IT! I like the focus and calming down they brought in, but do it another way.





Yokazuna514 said:


> I get both your perspectives.  I enjoy the sentiment but for me they killed the kata.  Ok Daniel doing it like that.......sure.  He hasn’t taken hours upon hours to learn it but Miyagi has years to practice it.  It should have been awesome technically, imho.
> 
> Good idea but crappy execution but just a pet peeve.  Other than that it got me interested in Karate .



Hehe yep fair enough I get what ya mean for sure ;D (also got me interested in karate!)


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's Hollywood fu....all the moves used are generic moves that are used in pretty much every stand up style of martial arts


Martial arts used in movies are still often based on real martial arts. The Miyagi Do style that's first seen in the first Karate Kid movie was based on Goju Ryu and some of the techniques in Goju Ryu are just like the wax on, wax off techniques. The fictional character Mr. Miyagi was named after the real Chojun Miyagi who was the founder of Goju Ryu.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 11, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> I get both your perspectives.  I enjoy the sentiment but for me they killed the kata.  Ok Daniel doing it like that.......sure.  He hasn’t taken hours upon hours to learn it but Miyagi has years to practice it.  It should have been awesome technically, imho.
> 
> Good idea but crappy execution but just a pet peeve.  Other than that it got me interested in Karate .


Actually, “Miyagi” aka Pat Morita didn’t have any MA experience either. His stunt double was Fumio Demura.

I guess skipping the 2 gendan brais in kiba dachi on both sides, then the rest of the kata after the movement they did at the end (don’t know the name) wasn’t Hollywood enough for them. And the move he used to win the tournament in 3 was a stupid bunkai. It just went from bad to worse for me.

I’m not looking for a fantastic technical performance of the kata. Just a realistic one. There are plenty of different ways to do it; I’d have accepted any of them. It didn’t have to be the way I was taught it by any means; just accurate to SOMEONE who knows it. Either do it right or do something else that fits the story line.


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 11, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Actually, “Miyagi” aka Pat Morita didn’t have any MA experience either. His stunt double was Fumio Demura.
> 
> I guess skipping the 2 gendan brais in kiba dachi on both sides, then the rest of the kata after the movement they did at the end (don’t know the name) wasn’t Hollywood enough for them. And the move he used to win the tournament in 3 was a stupid bunkai. It just went from bad to worse for me.
> 
> I’m not looking for a fantastic technical performance of the kata. Just a realistic one. There are plenty of different ways to do it; I’d have accepted any of them. It didn’t have to be the way I was taught it by any means; just accurate to SOMEONE who knows it. Either do it right or do something else that fits the story line.


Technically it wasn't the form you learnt because it was called a fundamental kata in miyagi do and miyagi do in karate kid universe is a fictional style so technically even though it's based on a real kata the one performed would be a different one to the real because it's all fictional


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 14, 2018)

I really loved this show. My wife and I are children of the 80s, so this was a lot of fun to watch. Made us feel kind of old though. 

Looking forward to season 2. I just hope that the character revealed at the end doesn't ruin the vibe of the show.


----------



## kitkatninja (Dec 14, 2018)

I really enjoyed the show, it took me back when I saw the first movie in the 80's and I found that I was rooting for Johnny Lawrence...  Can't wait for Series 2 to come out...  

As for attendance, no didn't have an effect - that we saw.  Youtube Red was only launch in the UK in June this year and it's more expensive than Netflix and Amazon Prime, so that would have an effect on viewing/impact over here...


----------



## Bruce7 (Dec 14, 2018)

Like ever one else I loved the movies, good karate beats bad karate. Good karate makes you happy and at peace, bad karate does not.
I enjoy the series because, Johnny is learning that Cobra Kia is a bad way to run your life.
I was small for my age and my father was in the oil field so we moved every year. I was a bully magnet. I learn to hit first, because even though I probably would not win,  if I could hurt him a little I was not worth bullying.
I wish it was not true, but I learn have in real fights Cobra Kia works. 
Cobra Kia does not work toward having a good life. I think Johnny is learning that.


----------



## joem789 (Jun 15, 2019)

Not to revive an old thread, but I believe the 2nd season has proven to be an all around bad example for martial arts and the original family franchise called Karate Kid. They sensationalized the offense, even on the Laruso side. Just a buncha of immature, unwise kids and adults trying to hurt each other and have rants. I was pretty ashamed to see how it turned out. Not likely to bother seeing the next one. Miyagi taught the basic lesson of subdue your opponent enough to get away. NOT look good kicking a room full of a$$e$.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 15, 2019)

joem789 said:


> Not to revive an old thread, but I believe the 2nd season has proven to be an all around bad example for martial arts and the original family franchise called Karate Kid. They sensationalized the offense, even on the Laruso side. Just a buncha of immature, unwise kids and adults trying to hurt each other and have rants. I was pretty ashamed to see how it turned out. Not likely to bother seeing the next one. Miyagi taught the basic lesson of subdue your opponent enough to get away. NOT look good kicking a room full of a$$e$.


Don't take it to seriously it's an entertainment show if there wasn't fights and drama no ones going to watch


----------



## Mitlov (Jun 15, 2019)

I enjoyed the second season. As others said, it's fun entertainment, not a super serious life lesson. That said, I thought the tone change at the end of season two was too sudden and too severe.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 11, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Yes it is. The guy bullied his students. Made fun of their disabilities, belittled them and embarrassed them, threatened them, insulted them because they weren't as physically strong and never showed any remorse for his past actions and tried to blame all his issues on someone else instead of admitting his mistakes....sounds Like a bully to me



Revived zombie thread. I disagree. Johnny gave the soft, entitled students a dose of realism they desperately needed.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 11, 2019)

hongkongfooey said:


> Revived zombie thread. I disagree. Johnny gave the soft, entitled students a dose of realism they desperately needed.


A dose of realism that they needed? kids like Eli had already been getting crap like that at school he has had plenty of realism in that area and then turns up somewhere to learn to protect himself and has an adult bullying him the exact same way....that could easily have caused the kid to contemplate suicide depending on the child. Yes it's a tv show but that id something that is very common that could happen if that were to happen for real


----------



## Martial D (Sep 11, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> A dose of realism that they needed? kids like Eli had already been getting crap like that at school he has had plenty of realism in that area and then turns up somewhere to learn to protect himself and has an adult bullying him the exact same way....that could easily have caused the kid to contemplate suicide depending on the child. Yes it's a tv show but that id something that is very common that could happen if that were to happen for real


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 11, 2019)

Johnny is the Sergeant Hartman of the Cobra Kai dojo. He transformed Eli into a confident and strong young man. The limitations that everyone else placed on him was holding him back.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2019)

hongkongfooey said:


> Revived zombie thread. I disagree. Johnny gave the soft, entitled students a dose of realism they desperately needed.



It isn't a teaching style that agrees with me.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 12, 2019)

hongkongfooey said:


> Johnny is the Sergeant Hartman of the Cobra Kai dojo. He transformed Eli into a confident and strong young man. The limitations that everyone else placed on him was holding him back.


Actually no...you're totally wrong, he's still just as weak as he was. He's not strong at all. Because he's pretending to be something he's not. Being confident and strong is about being proud of who you are and not caring what people think but he does. He's pretending to not like things that are considered nerdy, he's acting like a moron to be considered cool, he's going against his lifetime friend because he's not considered cool. That's not being strong that's being weak. Just because he has a stupid haircut and acts like a thug that doesn't make him strong. He got turned into a bully because of bad teaching. The kid should've been locked up multiple times, breaking and entering, theft property damage and assault. Do you consider it strength that he stole a ww2 soldiers Medal of Honor?..do you consider that cool or tough?


----------



## hongkongfooey (Sep 12, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Actually no...you're totally wrong, he's still just as weak as he was. He's not strong at all. Because he's pretending to be something he's not. Being confident and strong is about being proud of who you are and not caring what people think but he does. He's pretending to not like things that are considered nerdy, he's acting like a moron to be considered cool, he's going against his lifetime friend because he's not considered cool. That's not being strong that's being weak. Just because he has a stupid haircut and acts like a thug that doesn't make him strong. He got turned into a bully because of bad teaching. The kid should've been locked up multiple times, breaking and entering, theft property damage and assault. Do you consider it strength that he stole a ww2 soldiers Medal of Honor?..do you consider that cool or tough?





Lol you're really triggered over this.  Are you ok? Need a tissue or a therapy goat? Coloring book? He took a kid afraid of his own shadow and full of self pity and made him bully proof. Kreese turned Hawk into the kid that tore up Danielle's dojo, not Johnny. Under Johnny, Hawk was kicking *** and picking up chicks...something EVERY teenaged boy hoped to do.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 12, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Actually no...you're totally wrong, he's still just as weak as he was. He's not strong at all. Because he's pretending to be something he's not. Being confident and strong is about being proud of who you are and not caring what people think but he does. He's pretending to not like things that are considered nerdy, he's acting like a moron to be considered cool, he's going against his lifetime friend because he's not considered cool. That's not being strong that's being weak. Just because he has a stupid haircut and acts like a thug that doesn't make him strong. He got turned into a bully because of bad teaching. The kid should've been locked up multiple times, breaking and entering, theft property damage and assault. Do you consider it strength that he stole a ww2 soldiers Medal of Honor?..do you consider that cool or tough?


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 12, 2019)

.


----------



## Mitlov (Sep 12, 2019)

hongkongfooey said:


> Lol you're really triggered over this.  Are you ok? Need a tissue or a therapy goat? Coloring book? He took a kid afraid of his own shadow and full of self pity and made him bully proof. Kreese turned Hawk into the kid that tore up Danielle's dojo, not Johnny. Under Johnny, Hawk was kicking *** and picking up chicks...something EVERY teenaged boy hoped to do.



Hawk fight dirty at the end of season one, before Kreese appeared. The transformation was already beginning.

Johnny meant well but his lessons were not perfect, and Hawk benefited from the confidence, but Hawk overcorrected and became a bully.

Johnny meant well but is flawed. There were good and bad parts of how he transformed Hawk. It's not a black or white issue, and isn't meant to be.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 31, 2020)

Just found out, the video game has come haha. Seems to be more a sidescrolling beat 'em up, upgrade your skillset, seems interesting!

Cobra Kai: The Karate Kid Saga Continues Video Game Revealed, Release Date Confirmed for PS4, Xbox One, and Nintendo Switch - IGN


----------



## Rusty B (Nov 11, 2020)

Martial D said:


> So I just got done watching season one, and it was quite good. The constant hat tipping towards the original movies really tickled my nostalgia bone.
> 
> But it also got me wondering.
> 
> The show did a really good job at making karate lessons seem cool. Hell I almost went out to sign up for some "old fashioned karate" after watching it. So my question is for you karate students and instructors. Have you noticed an up turn in attendance lately?



Cobra Kai actually played a role in me choosing to start karate a year ago.

I had actually been looking to train in martial arts long before I had seen Cobra Kai, but was only interested in hybrid arts.

I actually had my heart set on hapkido, but live halfway between two dojangs that are 20+ miles away from me - a drive that I'm not willing to make.

Cobra Kai opened my mind to karate, so here here I am.

I was going to take "a" martial art with or without Cobra Kai... but karate became an option because of it.


----------

